# Lipohypertrophy



## CosmicOwl (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi guys, 

I've noticed that not only have I gained weight (about 2 stone  ) despite all my efforts since being diagnosed as type 1 a year and a half ago, but it's all on my lower stomach obviously because I inject there. I try to rotate the sites around but i've still noticed that my lower abdomen is starting to look kind of swollen on either side and it's really frustrating. I'm kind of scared about injecting into any other place, i've not done it before as I was told to inject in my belly as it was the best area. 

I started low carb when I first got diagnosed and I do exercise (although I want/need to do more now because of how much i've gained) But then my diabetes team told me I needed to eat a normal amount of carbs (something like 30g for breakfast and lunch and 60g for dinner), I listened to them then gained the weight.
I wish I carried on with eating low carb because I had a good HbA1c and now I feel like i've lost all control, i'm more tired and just feel generally crap which sucks because i've always had a healthy diet.

Have any of you had experience of this? Any tips for diet and exercise? Will the swollen look ever go away? I am new to this and am really starting to struggle. I am eating low carb again so I feel better and less sluggish and so I hopefully don't gain even more weight but i'd really appreciate any advice.

Thanks


----------



## trophywench (Jul 15, 2014)

Well if it was lipohypertrophy you'd most likely be having trouble with insulin absorption at those points.

Are you?

And, have you shown your belly to your DSN?  - mine likes to have a feel if I mention mine LOL - it only involves her pressing against my skin with the flats of her fingers, nothing iffy.  (Sort of like when you - or a HCP - do your breast examination.) 

Are you sure it isn't just flab? - lower tum is the first place I have always put ON weight. and the first place I ruddy well lose it is my face.


----------

